
Typekit.com goes down taking with it many websites - amarcus
https://twitter.com/#!/search/typekit%20down
======
amarcus
Their Status page (<http://status.typekit.com/>) is also down.

~~~
iamdave
Working here

~~~
amarcus
Seems that it is only down in Australia & New Zealand.

I was able to get on it via a vpn. They have updated the page with the
following message:

We are currently investigating issues related to font serving in Australia. We
apologize for the inconvenience. If you have any questions, please drop a note
to support@typekit.com

